# container cars in paint shop



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Big Springs & Jackpine RR is getting a new addition to its new container shipping division. It has spent the last 9 months building 5 new container cars and 10 shipping containers, time was not an issue here. I will show some pics of construction later.










If you look close at some details, they have a tool box on one end, and the other end has a brake assembly, brake wheel will be added after the paint job.










I am trying out the new Valspar plastic paint, right now after the first coat the foreman is not happy with the quality of paint job, did not cover very good, splotchy, and looks real rough. Foreman is holding out for 2nd and 3rd coat to improve. Foreman is thinking that maybe a paint job on Sat is not a good idea, maybe the painter is still hungover from the nite before

















The new color scheme will match the Chessie system colors, the CEO always liked the sleeping cat look, the engineer though does NOT like cats, you can see who won this arguement. This pic shows the sloppy paint job a little closer.











Will show more pics later, just happy its finally getting painted.

When the sign guy gets home the foreman will contact him for logo and other decals.

Was hopeing to get these done before Martys in Sept, started last November, just had to many kids events through the months, and they come first.

tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow Tom 
looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting Tom. Are they of a particular prototype or freelance? I'd love to see building details and plans..............................








Great work BTW.
Rod


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rod, its taking me a lot longer than I thought, I bought a USA container car 2 years ago to copy of off. 

Of course I could not get that detailed, could not find a lot of the things they put on, and was not going to make them, way to detailed, kind of makes you appreciate what they do.

For the cars I have Aristocraft trucks, got them on sale, got all my styrene from Russ at Tap plastics, he was great to provide me with material that I was specific with, like the container cars were a certian height, I got a styrene sheet so all I had to do was cut it in half and had 2 sides, same with the top and bottom. 

A lot of it was what I had with material I could get, for the containers I could not do all those rivets that were on those cars, but on some I used what Marty had done with his cars, cut lines in the plastic to look like lines in the containers, on some I got thin strips of styrene and glued them every 1.5 in, on some I took half round real thin strips and glued them every 2 in, I think I made 12 containers, 4 sets of 3 are different from each other.

Another thing I did with one of the container sets was to set one up for a battery car, the top container comes of and the one underneath has no roof on it, lots a room for batteries!

The back doors I took tubes and will make the locking mechanism for the container doors, just drilled holes in little pieces of styrene and they fit right in, the hinges will come from my Stan, they will be little decals, he already has the Chessie logo, we just have to go with the details yet.

The thought was I could do it for a lot less money, I still think I did.

tom h


----------



## b_csgrr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom: The container cars are looking great. You are making good progress on them. Look forward to seeing them complete. Charles S


----------



## NFLDRailway (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you Have any shots of the car build. I guess they are all singles. Looking forward to seeing your containers.


----------

